
China, Russia Put Millions in This Startup to Recognize Your Face - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-31/chinese-facial-recognition-startup-is-said-to-raise-460-million
======
mtgx
One of the unintended consequences of Apple switching to face authentication,
is that the more companies will try to copy it and "get good at face
scanning", the more this type of technology will advance and become
commoditized.

Within 5 years face scanning tech will probably be able to identify faces with
99% accuracy (with moderate inference hardware, which should also become
commoditized by then, especially as powerful neural network engines make their
way into hundreds of millions of smartphones, thus drastically reducing their
cost).

